# Anna DeForge



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

I agree that Diana Taurasi is a great player and will be one of the greatest and chances are she'll win a championship, but everyone has been over-looking Anna DeForge

I think she played very well last season and is continuing to do so. She got over looked last season coz the Mercury weren't performing well and she will be over-looked again coz of Taurasi.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jov_brien</b>!
> I agree that Diana Taurasi is a great player and will be one of the greatest and chances are she'll win a championship, but everyone has been over-looking Anna DeForge
> 
> I think she played very well last season and is continuing to do so. She got over looked last season coz the Mercury weren't performing well and she will be over-looked again coz of Taurasi.


I think DeForge is getting her props and Diana is only going to make her better. She had a great year last year. She worked hard to train and come back after being waived the previous year. She and Taurasi will be quite a back court duo.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

They were awesome tonight against the Storm.

DeForge was 7-14 and 4-6 from 3, for 24 points, and Taurasi was 7-14 and 3-5 from 3, for 22 points, plus 5 assists.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

That is the thing that is so special about Diana. She makes her teammates better. So while all of the hoopla about Diana is out there, Diana doesn't buy into it... she just does what she does best - plays the game of basketball with energy, fun, and simply makes everyone around her better. How the kid remains focused on her team instead of herself is AMAZING.

By the way, SportsCenter had highlights that showed Diana just schooling Sue Bird.


----------

